# Overdrive/epub app now available at Amazon for Free



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Overdrive app now available at amazon app store for free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, Tabatha! 

I snapped it up.  For when I get my new Fire.  

I'm going to move this to Fire Talk where the Fire folk hang out!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I also snapped it up!!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry I am not up to date with Fire's capabilities - does using the overdrive app mean that one can now borrow epub books from the library and read it on the Fire?  Great! So now the Fire can read both epub and azw.  If this is old news, sorry, just found out about it!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Sorry I am not up to date with Fire's capabilities - does using the overdrive app mean that one can now borrow epub books from the library and read it on the Fire? Great! So now the Fire can read both epub and azw. If this is old news, sorry, just found out about it!


Yep, with the app you can get onto your libraries overdrive system and get epub books and of course audio books too.

I guess I can now get rid of my side loaded one and get a proper non pixelated icon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Sorry I am not up to date with Fire's capabilities - does using the overdrive app mean that one can now borrow epub books from the library and read it on the Fire? Great! So now the Fire can read both epub and azw. If this is old news, sorry, just found out about it!


You've been able to read DRM-free on the Fire using sideloaded apps such as Aldiko. This does add the capability to read library books!

Betsy


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification!  This is all good!


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Of course this came out right after I figured out how to sideload it from Overdrive itself! However, the experience was educational, so it wasn't wasted. I did unload the original and install Amazon's version. Discovered that the epub library book I was reading was just really badly formatted, not that there was a software incompatibility. I'm pretty mellow when it's free, so I didn't complain to anyone, but I would have been demanding my money back if I'd paid for it. It's a shame really, because this was a new book from a mainstream publishing house. Even with their prejudice against ebooks, they should have been embarrassed to send something out in that condition.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, I love this!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Sorry I am not up to date with Fire's capabilities - does using the overdrive app mean that one can now borrow epub books from the library and read it on the Fire? Great! So now the Fire can read both epub and azw. If this is old news, sorry, just found out about it!


We've always been able to read ePub library books using the Nook or Kobo or Aldiko or other ePub apps. The Overdrive app may make it more streamlined - I've picked it up and will check it out when I get my 32GB Fire HD next week - constantly fighting low-memory-for-apps issues with my original Fire. I'm such a creature of habit though I may just keep doing it the old-fangled way.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting this!  Off to download it onto my Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> We've always been able to read ePub library books using the Nook or Kobo or Aldiko or other ePub apps. The Overdrive app may make it more streamlined - I've picked it up and will check it out when I get my 32GB Fire HD next week - constantly fighting low-memory-for-apps issues with my original Fire. I'm such a creature of habit though I may just keep doing it the old-fangled way.


Meemo,

I wasn't aware that you could read ePub books with Aldiko--how do you do that, is it straightforward?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meemo,
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could read ePub books with Aldiko--how do you do that, is it straightforward?
> 
> Betsy


Yep - there's a place in there somewhere to add your Adobe account info for DRMed books incljuding library ePubs or PDFs, you can supposedly even read B&N DRMed books with it by adding your B&N info (I've not tried that though so can't vouch for it). It'll also connect to your Calibre library. Aldiko is my personal favorite ePub reader app - wish it were also for iOS, but it's Android only.

http://www.aldiko.com/features.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Yep - there's a place in there somewhere to add your Adobe account info for DRMed books incljuding library ePubs or PDFs, you can supposedly even read B&N DRMed books with it by adding your B&N info (I've not tried that though so can't vouch for it). It'll also connect to your Calibre library. Aldiko is my personal favorite ePub reader app - wish it were also for iOS, but it's Android only.
> 
> http://www.aldiko.com/features.html


FWIW, I think it also does a better job with PDF's. . .better even than the adobe android reader app!


----------



## patny (Oct 28, 2012)

I did not want to start a new thread with this topic so I hijacked it to ask a related question concerning the overdrive app.I downloaded the app then found on a further response about the apk file.I downloaded the es file explorer first,then I tried to download the file which is on desktop I connected the fire but I dont know which file to put it in.Another article said the sd card file which I dont have installed.What is the root directory for kindle?I can find the overdrive console (part !) but cant do anything with it.I know some of the questions are basic(root directory )but I just cant seem to find the answers.If this doesnt belong on this forum I apologize but didnt seea new owners forum so I put it here.
Thank you
Pat


----------

